# Hawks



## wyogoob

Sparrow hawks


----------



## wyogoob

Hawksbill turtle


----------



## bwhntr

Hawkeye


----------



## gdog

Chickenhawk


----------



## Dunkem

:?


----------



## a_bow_nut

HAWK 

It's what for dinner. LOL


----------



## Chaser

Alta Hawks. (class of 01)


----------



## NHS

Tomahawk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Steven Hawk-ing


----------



## Bax*

Fire-Hawk


----------



## Bax*

Redtail Hawk


----------



## gdog

goshawk


----------



## Loke

Mohawk?
[attachment=0:3f561trm]images.jpg[/attachment:3f561trm]


----------



## Critter

Redhawk


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

The Kansas Jayhawks


----------



## wyogoob

Sadie Hawkins


----------



## Bax*

gdog said:


> Chickenhawk


I laughed when I read this because I thought of this little guy


----------



## Cooky

Ruger Blackhawk


----------



## gdog

[youtube:3r2efzui]http://www.youtube.com/v/QoaKRtFOV5U?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:3r2efzui]


----------



## Dunkem

hawk one up -O>>-


----------



## wyogoob

red-shouldered hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Tony Hawk


----------



## wyogoob

zone-tailed hawk


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Kitty Hawk, North Carolina- Home of Orville and Wilbur Wright


----------



## Bax*

Hawkin Rifle


----------



## Bax*

Hawkward situation


----------



## gdog

Nighthawk


----------



## NHS

Ferruginous Hawk


----------



## pkred

Ethan Hawk


----------



## Chaser

Hawk a loogie (I know, its probably not spelled that way, but it made me think of it.)


----------



## Dunkem

Coopers Hawk


----------



## pkred

Hawk-eam Elishawhon the basket ball player


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

_Black Hawk Down_


----------



## NHS

Swainson's Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Sharp-Shinned hawk


----------



## Bax*

Snow hawk


----------



## Cooky

Studebaker Golden Hawk

[attachment=0:j0trzj9g]Hawk.jpg[/attachment:j0trzj9g]


----------



## wyogoob

Black Hawk College - Moline Illinois


I went to Black Hawk College for two weeks.


----------



## Dunkem

Hawaiian Hawk


----------



## wyogoob

Broad-wing Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Zone-Tailed Hawk


----------



## wyogoob

I did zone-tailed, page 3.



hawk moth

there are dozens of varieties of hawk moths


----------



## Dunkem

OOPs  Rough legged hawk


----------



## wyogoob

Harris' Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Crested Goshawk


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

_Hudson Hawk_, starring Bruce Willis and Andie MacDowell


----------



## wyogoob

Radio Station 95.9, The *Hawk*, Southern Utah's classic rock station


----------



## Bax*

Tomahawk Missile


----------



## DarKHorN

Mounted Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Crane-Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

White-Rumped Hawk *(u)*


----------



## Ifish

Blackhawk, Co

http://www.cityofblackhawk.org/

We camped here a few years ago on one of our stops for a two week a family reunion.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Ballhawk


----------



## Dunkem

Bat-Hawk


----------



## gdog

[youtube:2q8izxf2]http://www.youtube.com/v/_ArnbiHx6hk?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:2q8izxf2]


----------



## sawsman

[attachment=0:hpqhg6wi]Hawken[/attachment:hpqhg6wi]


----------



## sawsman

Hawk egg


----------



## gdog

fohawk or fauxhawk....your choice


----------



## wyogoob

USS Black Hawk

The US Navy had 4 ships named Black Hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Rufous Crab Hawk


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Mike Hawk :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow

Hawk stolen goods.

Did that work?


----------



## wyogoob

Chief Black Hawk, a Sauk Indian from northwestern Illinois


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Hawk stolen goods.
> 
> Did that work?


yep, that's a goodun'


----------



## Dunkem

Plasterers Hawk (tool)


----------



## longbow

Hawk a loogie.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Hawk a loogie.


We already hawked a loogie. *Bax** had to clean it up.


----------



## wyogoob

Hawk-owl


----------



## Dunkem

365 Fighter Group; :arrow: Hell-Hawks


----------



## pkred

Steven Hawking


----------



## drsx

Terje Haakonsen (pronounced hawkinson)


----------



## wyogoob

Black Hawk Bank and Trust, Moline IL


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Black Hawk College - Moline Illinois
> 
> I went to Black Hawk College for two weeks.


My youngest son lives not too far from Black Hawk College. I was there yesterday.


----------



## Dunkem

Chris Hawk-Renouned surfer and board builder. (R.I.P. 2009)


----------



## wyogoob

Chief Blackhawk overlooking the Rock River, today in Oregon Illinois










50 ft tall


----------



## wyogoob

The Stronghold Presbytery of Blackhawk:









Check out the wild turkey to the far left.


----------



## wyogoob

We ate at the Blackhawk Steak Pit tonight:


----------



## Dunkem

Crane Hawk


----------



## wyogoob

Hawk Crane


----------



## Dunkem

Nice one Wyo. :_O=:


----------



## wyogoob

Hawksbill mushroom, a common Utah fall mushroom.


----------



## drsx

Hawkeye, the comic book character.


----------



## Dunkem

Band-Tailed Nighthawk


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Hawkeye, the comic book character.


That reminds me...

Captain Benjamin Franklin Pierce of the M.A.S.H. 4077th. You know his name.


----------



## wyogoob

BirdDogger said:


> Hawkeye, the comic book character.
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Captain Benjamin Franklin Pierce of the M.A.S.H. 4077th. You know his name.
Click to expand...

Geeze, that's a goodun'.


----------



## wyogoob

Hawkweed, a noxious weed.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Hawk Performance Brake Pads

http://www.hawkperformance.com/


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Does anyone remember Matthew Broderick and Michelle Pfeiffer in the movie _Ladyhawke_?


----------



## wyogoob

BirdDogger said:


> Does anyone remember Matthew Broderick and Michelle Pfeiffer in the movie _Ladyhawke_?


No, but there is a band called Ladyhawk.


----------



## Loke

I sure do remember Michelle. Mathew who?


----------



## Dunkem

Tarantula Hawk; wasp that seeks out tarantulas, stings them which paralizes them,then lays 1 egg on it which when hatched will feed on the spider.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> I sure do remember Michelle. Mathew who?


 :lol: The Ferris Buhler look-alike

Hawknosed...an esoteric term for someone with a hook shaped schnoz.


----------



## Loke

Ferris Who?


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> Ferris Who?


[youtube:1yid7np2]http://www.youtube.com/v/f4zyjLyBp64?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:1yid7np2]


----------



## Dunkem

Air Hawk cushions.(ad on top of home page utah wildlife net,protect your scrotum :!: )


----------



## sawsman

Dunkem said:


> Air Hawk cushions.(ad on top of home page utah wildlife net,protect your scrotum :!: )


Buy yourself a Diamond Membership Dunkem. That way you wont have to look at all that junk... Maybe it's just me, but those ad's are quite annoying. All of 'em. Plus the donation will go towards the manufacturing of some good 'ole Canadian beer! 

..or not, if you're interested in protecting your "junk". :mrgreen:

Hawk beak.


----------



## wyogoob

I think even a gold membership takes some of the ads away.



Fishawk, a UWN member.


----------



## Dunkem

Hawk Precision Bullets . (hawkbullets.com)


----------



## wyogoob

Shuttle Hawk, a fish attracting gizmo


----------



## Dunkem

V-HAWK ELITE; Japanese made guitar *-band-*


----------



## wyogoob

gray hawk


----------



## Dunkem

Puna Hawk


----------



## billybass23

Neo-Conservative War Hawks


----------



## Dunkem

Harlens Hawk


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Jameer Nelson and Delonte West had a great NCAA basketball team when they played together for the Saint Joseph's Hawks: 30-2.


----------



## wyogoob

The Blue Hawks, Dickinson North Dakota


----------



## Dunkem

Roadside Hawk


----------

